# PNG Drop Bottom Gondola



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil recently started shipping his Drop Bottom Gondola. 

I just finished the model and it's ready for the paint shop. 




























I weathered the boards with an alcohol/India ink mixture prior to assembly. I will leave the inside as is and only paint the outside. 

Phil's kits are well engineered and sturdy enough even for an oaf like me to operate in the garden. While his instructions are always first rate, he has REALLY outdone himself this time with lots of pictures to accompany the step by step directions. The castings are clean and only require minimal clean up. While it's definitely not a shake the box kit, it goes together very nicely. I sure had fun putting this one together.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Bruce ... the Northland RR can sure use a few of the drop bottom gons. 

Many of Phil's kits duplicate cars offered by AMS in rtr platic or by Hartford in their superb quality kits. I can well agree with Bruce, Phil puts together a very solid kit that builds to a car that will withstand day to day use. His kits are laser cut so the wood parts go together precisely and there is no frustration at all. i have enjoyed the kits I have built. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've herad of drop end, but how does an old wood drop bottom work??


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You put too much in and the bottom drops out????


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06/08/2008 6:25 PM 
I've herad of drop end, but how does an old wood drop bottom work??

Like this: 

http://www.columbusrailroads.com/Ralston%20photos/ralston-039-1907-ZW.JPG 

Note, the specific car above has a steel floor, but you get the idea..... 

Photos on the Columbus, OH railfan webpage, the Ralston Steel Car Company section specifically: 
http://www.columbusrailroads.com/Ralston.htm


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06/08/2008 6:25 PM
I've herad of drop end, but how does an old wood drop bottom work??




As you can see in the photos of the model, there were six sections on each side of the car. Six doors on each side were hinged along the center sill of the car and raised and lowered by chains attached to the side of the door opposite the hinge. The chains wound around a shaft on the outside of the car and were controled by the rachet handles on the end. Three doors were ganged together so there were four separately operable sets of doors. 

I've got Phil's kit, and while I haven't had time yet to build it, it looks to be another superbly engineered kit. I also have (and built) one of Don Winter's drop bottom gons that could best be described as the inspiration for Phil's kit as he has improved greatly on the fidelity of the kit to the prototype. His new castings also are much better detailed than Don's which had some ingenious touches (laminated plastic rachet handles), but wasn't as sturdy as Phil's.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job Bruce. I guess I need to order one of those before they're all gone. 

Doc


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. Perhaps an early hopper.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce: 

Very nice looking car. Does the bottom drop or is it solid? 



ChuckN


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Very solid, Chuck. Nothing moves, which is the way I prefer. I'm amazed at how well engineered the kit is. 

I built one of Don's kits. 








They were nice and solid as well, but Phil has really outdone it this time.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce: 

Thanks for the answer. I prefer solid. On the 40' reefer I glued down the ice hatches to minimize small items breaking off. 

Chuck N


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Bruce! The weathering looks great! What paint/color did you use?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

You have inspired me!. I think I need to get one of these.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
Outstanding work on the model.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. 

To be a bit more clear, the painted model is one I did years ago. I really don't recall how I painted it.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally finished them. I think they're ready for delivery!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Bruce. They all look just fabulous. 

Great crafting.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful Bruce! I hope you are bringing those to the Annual American Invasion of Ottawa for all to admire.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce 

Great looking cars and the Northland RR can sure put them to good use. Outstanding construction and another nice PNG kit. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice Bruce. The detail attached is amazing!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! I may have to re-think doing some of those! Of course, while the kits are superb, it's your modeling talent that makes them come alive! Bravo!!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

You've created a couple of superb cars. Congratulations. 

Doc


----------



## baron67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just finished mine, a well designed and documented kit, as all of Phil's are. A winner! 

Jerry Barnes 
Texas Pacific & Western 
Plano, TX


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I also built one and enjoyed every minute doing it. Since I like to detail, it was a good candidate for all the brake linkage plus the striker plates on the end. There is a picture of it on the One to Twenty Point Me blog site. I'm now finishing a 40 foot reefer and it again has been a pleasure to build. Phil provides a rugged foundation that you can build to any level you desire. 

John


----------

